
Ask HN: Where is Assange? - antocv
So, where is he?<p>Why is HN not discussing this?
======
Residue
There are many speculations like this:

> _Assange did not had Internet in last months, he couldn 't release keys on a
> possible day of abduction. And I am sure gov did everything to jam wifi and
> 3g and everything else that he could use to do it._

> _He has a DMS.... But internet cutoff might make him reconfigure auto
> triggering conditions, which might made DMS vulnerable._

> _the 20TB attack (Nov 6) they were getting on their servers is what probably
> suppressed it. we need to find it._

> _We know they have external servers -- that 's why the podesta emails kept
> coming out on time. Whoever is in control now is a 3rd party._

> 1 _8 Oct: file.wikileaks.org /file is made publicly visible. The message
> 'The Insurance files may have just been released' is shown for about an
> hour:_ [https://i.imgur.com/6IMYfUK.png](https://i.imgur.com/6IMYfUK.png)

> _20 Oct, 21 Oct: Wikileaks posts 4 tweets with series of typos that spell
> HELP HIM_ [http://imgur.com/a/m7trX](http://imgur.com/a/m7trX)

But after some reading:

15 october: Cut off Assange's internet access 5:00 pm GMT

26 October: Assange “speaks” at CISL (Argentina) – phone call.

5 Nov: Assange Pilger RT interview is posted, but there is no date when it was
filmed (speculations regarding fact that Pilger mentions Oct 15th Internet,
but Assange doesnt)

13 Nov Pamela Anderson visited him. Her previous visit was on Oct 15th

14 Nov, 15 Nov Multiple people were present at Swedish Prosecutor two day
questioning

17 Nov Picture of Assange with Carlos Poveda Moreno posted on twitter (I am
not sure if lawyer or EC counsel)
[https://twitter.com/Mangazos/status/799367352060100608](https://twitter.com/Mangazos/status/799367352060100608)

Here is comparison of his appearance in Pilger interview and photo with Poveda
[http://prntscr.com/d8sw3l](http://prntscr.com/d8sw3l)

------
agd
Not sure why this is upvoted?

He's at the Ecuadorian embassy. We know he gave a statement to, and was
questioned by, the Swedish prosecutor there this week (as confirmed by his
lawyer).

It'll be interesting to see if the prosecutor now drops the case.

~~~
tristanj
According to this Reuters article [0], the Swedish prosecutor didn't speak
with Assange directly. She spoke with an Ecuadorian prosecutor, who (likely)
relayed questions to Assange. This leaves open the question if she even spoke
to Assange, or if he is even at the embassy. This is the relevant section:

> _Swedish Chief Prosecutor Ingrid Isgren spent around four hours in the
> embassy, where she posed questions through an Ecuadorian prosecutor, before
> leaving without making comment._

Re his lawyer, he could not attend the interview because the Ecuadorian
embassy barred him from attending.

> _Samuelson, Assange 's Swedish lawyer, said he had been barred from the
> meeting. "Ecuador refuses to let me in and insists that the questioning will
> continue without my presence, against my client's wishes to have me there,"
> he told Reuters._

In summary of the whole situation, what's making people worried is that
Jullian Assange has not been publically seen, nor has he shared a signed
message, in over a month.

[0] [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ecuador-sweden-assange-
idU...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ecuador-sweden-assange-
idUSKBN13910T)

~~~
agd
The article you reference does not say anywhere that Assange was not present.
Also, you need a lot of supporting evidence to claim that Assange's lawyer
(Jennifer Robinson) would

a) lie about her client

b) speak without his permission

and/or

c) go through this whole process without having access or speaking to her
client for the last month

That is not how lawyers operate (and Assange is especially careful when
selecting his representatives). Or do you think she has been coerced?

Edit: And Assange has more than one lawyer. His Swedish lawyer was the one not
present.

------
Desustorm
Still at the Ecuadorian embassy in London, I suppose?

~~~
antocv
[https://www.reddit.com/r/WhereIsAssange/](https://www.reddit.com/r/WhereIsAssange/)

Has not been seen since 16th October, DDoS happened, since then wikileaks
doesnt sign their twitter messages, latest hashes mismatch.

~~~
CmdrSprinkles
That is roughly the time that Ecuador cut off his internet over concerns he
was trying to influence a foreign nation's election, right?

Odds are they are having a lot of behind doors talks about the terms of his
stay in their embassy and how he will "report" on this event.

------
gotofritz
> Why is HN not discussing this?

Because we don't care any more

~~~
antocv
What do you care about now?

~~~
gotofritz
His friend Putin

------
6nf
He's probably in a CIA black site.

